# die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab



## Speedy 1975 (13. Jan. 2013)

Ende 2012 hatten wir erst ordentlich Frost und meine fische waren alle in der tiefzone am boden. Dann Richtung weihnachten wurde es wieder warm und die Burschen waren auch wieder recht mobil. Jetzt fängt es wieder an zu frieren und der Teich friert wieder zu,ausser dort wo ich die sauerstoffsprudler habe. 
Was mir sorgen macht ist das meine fische sich bis jetzt nicht in die tiefzone zurückziehen sondern im flachen Bereich unterm eis schwimmen.
Kann man da was machen? Es ist dort nicht sehr tief und kann auch durchfrieren.
Keine Ahnung warum die nicht in die tiefzone zurückkehren.


----------



## canis (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*

Ich wüsste nicht, was man da machen kann oder was man machen sollte. Was ich sicher nicht machen würde, ist mir Sorgen zu machen. Die Fische werden wohl schon wissen, wann Sie in die Tiefe gehen müssen. Was wir tun müssen, ist ihnen diese Tiefenzonen zu bieten, aber das hast du ja.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*

Okay danke.... Dann werde ich mal abwarten.
Um die tiefzone ist dank eisfreihalter auch eisfrei.


----------



## koifischfan (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*

Wie ist denn die Wassertemperatur?


----------



## libsy (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*

60 cm ist nicht wirklich tief, da sollte man schon eisfrei haben.  meine sind wieder verschwunden.


----------



## Moonlight (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*

Ich hoffe dein sprudler liegt nicht in der tiefzone am boden. Denn dann kann es sein,das es dort unten frischer ist als im ruhigen flachbereich und die fische suchen instinktiv das wärmste fleckchen. Sorgen wären in diesem fall angebracht,sie könnten am eis anfrieren. Besser wäre es den sprudler höher zu setzen,damit ausreichend ruhiger und auch warmer platz darunter ist.


----------



## Joerg (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*

Decke den Teich mal mit Noppenfolie ab, besser wäre noch Styrodur.
Aktuell ist es noch nicht so kalt aber durch eine Isolierung der Teichoberfläche wird eine Auskühlung schon vermindert.

Nicht so gut ist eine Umwälzung des ganzen Teichwassers. Es könnte sein, dass du das 4° "warme" Wasser aus der Tiefe mit dem Sprudler an die Oberfläche holst.


----------



## canis (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*



libsy schrieb:


> 60 cm ist nicht wirklich tief, da sollte man schon eisfrei haben.


Ja, 60 cm ist wirklich nicht so tief, da ist es besser mit einer eisfreien Zone. Ich hatte halt nur im Eingangspost von der Tiefenzone gelesen und dachte, die sei ewtas tiefer.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (14. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*

die tiefste stelle ist 70cm 
nein die sprudler liegen um die tiefzone umzu und als es im november gefroren hat waren die auch alle dort unten zu sehen.
nur jetzt gehen sie dort nicht hin obwohl sich nix geändert hat.


----------



## Joerg (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*

Die sind da wo die Bedingungen am besten sind.
Das kann ein hoher Sauerstoff Gehalt, warmes Wasser, Nahrung ... oder sonst was sein.

Leg die Sprudler mal in einen flachen Bereich, wo die "Tiefzone" dann keine Strömung mehr hat.


----------



## Kapitän_Iglo (17. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*

also ich kann dich beruhigen 
wir hatten uns damals auch sorgen um die fische gemacht und da wir genau das selbe problem hatten... nichts desto trotz bei uns haben alle Überlebt war also kein problem

den wie Joerg schon sagt sie sind da wo für sie die besten bedingungen sind 

p.s.: Wir hatten dann sogar im kommenden Jahr sogar kräftigen Nachwuchs


----------



## Speedy 1975 (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: die fische tauchen bei frost nicht ab*

ich habe im baumarkt einen grossen styropor eisfreihalter(zum spotpreis) bekommen und diesen das loch vom luftsprudler gesetzt und dann habe ich den sprudler abgestellt.
das war vor zwei tagen.
seit heute nachmittag sind die fische aus der flachzone in tiefere bereiche geschwommen.
wurde auch zeit


----------

